# Your most embarrassing/funniest experience being a BBW or SSBBW?



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 27, 2006)

I've had many, many embarrassing/funny moments over the years, but the one that continues to surface from deep inside my memory was this. 

I was 17 yrs old at the time and from what I remember around 120lb. I had been with my brother on a virtually deserted beach, trying out his new trails bike. By the way, don't try stopping a bike, on sand, by putting your leg out. You'll find your foot digs itself deep into the sand, the bike continues on it's way and you end up with your leg bent at the knee at a 45deg angle. Knees really don't like to do that. 

After being taken to the doctors, then driven 100 miles to the nearest hospital; I ended up with a cast from ankle to thigh. Oh and a nifty scar about 8 inches long down the side of my left knee. 

Well, being a very shy overweight 17 girl back then, I'm talking 33 years ago, everything embarrassed me. But this particular day, I'll never forget. I had been transported to a rehab hospital to learn how to strengthen my right leg and to learn how to use crutches. Anyhow, I think it was the second morning I was there when this nurse came to me to let me know they were going to help me take a shower. First off they taped up my cast with plastic, so the water wouldn't affect it, that wasn't too bad. Then she said she'd go get a wheelchair so that she could take me to the shower room. 

So I'm sitting there next to my bed thinking, "oh god, pleeeeeese let me fit into the damn thing!". About five minutes later she came back with the chair. I took a deep breath and as she helped me, I squeezed into the chair. Oh, thank you, thank you thank you, I fit!! That was all I was worried about. 

So off we go down the long corridor to the shower room. We had gone past about 4 rooms, all filled with both male and female patients, when we heard a voice calling for us to stop. The nurse stopped pushing the chair and turned to see another nurse running towards us with a sheet. She whispered something to my nurse then quickly pushed me into an empty room. They both said they'd help me stand while one put the sheet under me. Oh, I had forgotten to mention the wheelchair had a hole in the middle for.....well...for when you need to do you know what. It seems ALL the patients had a birdseye view of my 'Rosie-Red' butt cheeks protruding through the chair for ALL THE WORLD TO SEE!!!. :shocked: :shocked: :doh: :doh: 

I have NEVER forgotten that day! :bow:


----------



## Emma (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm curious. At 17 you were 120lbs, thought you were overweight and you were worried about not fitting? At 120lbs? My god i was like 250 then and didn't worry about fitting anywhere lol


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 27, 2006)

Most embarrassing/funniest experience being a SSBBW? Decisisions, decisions. Well, I'm tall too, so here's a good one. At my height, I'm used to shorter men talking to my chest instead of my face. Every so often, they stutter too, which is good for a laugh. But the topper was a couple years ago at my workplace as I rounded a corner at the same time as one of the smaller men and wham! His face hit me in the boobs, and my belly almost knocked him flat on his back!! We had witnesses too (blush). I felt terrible and helped him up. "Are you all right?" "Yes," he replied with one of the biggest grins I ever saw, "everything is just wonderful." Thank goodness I'm well padded. That incident has become legendary in our offices.


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

Years ago, I was talking to my stodgy boss, leaning against the door frame of his office. We'd never seen eye to eye and he always made me nervous. He was very repressed, amongh other things. So we're talking (I think I've told this story before) about some work project and I make a gesture and--my boob turns off the light switch! His office goes dark! And there was no way to mistake what had happened. So we just completely pretended that nothing had happened and kept talking about the project and then I left. And he had to sit there in a darkended office for the next good chunk of time because he didn't want to bring even more attention to the fact that my boob had shut off his lights. hahaha. It's funny now but at the time--not funny (plus, I was like 25 and he was 50 and cranky...it was kinda weird in that way, too)


----------



## FitChick (Jan 27, 2006)

For me, it was when I was arguing on a msg board about fat acceptance, and this guy says, "Well, I always preferred small breasted women...as they say, more than a handful is a waste!"

And I replied, "Well, you know what they say about men with small hands..!"


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 27, 2006)

FitChick said:


> For me, it was when I was arguing on a msg board about fat acceptance, and this guy says, "Well, I always preferred small breasted women...as they say, more than a handful is a waste!"
> 
> And I replied, "Well, you know what they say about men with small hands..!"



... PWN3D


----------



## Aliena (Jan 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm curious. At 17 you were 120lbs, thought you were overweight and you were worried about not fitting? At 120lbs? My god i was like 250 then and didn't worry about fitting anywhere lol



Oh my gosh, I was thinking the same thing!! Last time I checked, 120lbs is NOT considered overweight, even at 17yrs! 

My most embarassing moment was the last day of the 9th grade for me. I had just bought me these new jellybean shoes (that were popular at the time) and they had a two-inch heal on them. Well the embarassing part comes when I am at the awards ceremony and I am trying to go up the stairs to the stage. The shoes were a bit too big, thus loose on my feet. 
My heal got caught between the stairs and the stage and I fell down the flight all the way to the floor. Everyone started laughing at me and I was soooo mortified. All I could do was take a bow and find the nearest exit. 

Ugh--I hated Jr. High.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

FitChick said:


> For me, it was when I was arguing on a msg board about fat acceptance, and this guy says, "Well, I always preferred small breasted women...as they say, more than a handful is a waste!"
> 
> And I replied, "Well, you know what they say about men with small hands..!"



That's a classic!

My incident happened almost 15 years ago. I was leaving a rehearsal and decided to slip in and use the bathroom before I headed out. I didn't bother to take my coat off I just hiked up my skirt, conducted my business, washed my hands when I was done and walked out. 

As I'm walking up the street everyone is looking down at my feet. I look down, there's no paper or anything there. I was wearing a pair of black tights, a pair of zippery boots and a pencil skirt. I figured everyone was looking at my crazy boots but then as I got two blocks away it occurred to me that I was in an artsy college district so there was nothing unusual about what I had on at all. Yet people continued to crane their necks to stare at me as I walked past. I stomped my way through like it was nothing.

I finally made it to the train stop and as I stepped out to cross the street to go inside I felt a draft. I looked down, no skirt. No skirt to be found at all. I guess my belly was so big that when I looked down at my boots the first time I didn't even see the skirt was missing, I don't know what happened. In the middle of the street I reached up under my coat so see if I could fish my skirt out. I thought maybe it had ridden up or something. Still no skirt. 

I was horrified. I'm half naked in the street and a homeless man slowed down to leer and whistle as I skittered across the rest of the street to get inside the station. When I made it inside I opened my coat and my skirt was bunched up high around my waist. That was the walk of shame. I can't believe I walk out like that and didn't even check to see if my skirt was in place.


----------



## Red (Jan 27, 2006)

oooh almost too many to mention. I did fall over the other day at work, the cleaner had just mopped the floor, I didnt realise, and I went flying. I kind of skidded, almost gracefully for a couple of seconds, waving hands around trying to get my balance. Then came to an abrupt stop on the floor, one knee down the other up (in the classic proposal position) right infront of my (female) boss! Right infront of at least 12 people, very funny at the time. No one helped me up for at least 10 seconds as they were too busy laughing!:doh:


----------



## Emma (Jan 27, 2006)

Lilly my dear, I cannot breathe ahahahahahhaha


----------



## Red (Jan 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's a classic!
> 
> My incident happened almost 15 years ago. I was leaving a rehearsal and decided to slip in and use the bathroom before I headed out. I didn't bother to take my coat off I just hiked up my skirt, conducted my business, washed my hands when I was done and walked out.
> 
> ...





ohhhhh you win! I would of died!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 27, 2006)

Yup, you win Lilly--I'm sitting here blushing for you!


----------



## Michelle (Jan 27, 2006)

Lilly, this is a hoot. Thanks for your post.


----------



## RedHead (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, Lilly you and I have a lot in common.

I was a plus size runway model for awhile and I was modeling some very see through clothing - well I had opted to wear a slip because of modesty.

I am down the runway and I feel a slight flutter - my slip is wrapped around my ankles in front of ohhh about 300 people. I bend down, pick it up and sling it over my shoulder - the announcer then states that the slip is "optional" for that more sensual look. Everyone thought I did it on purpose;I think I blushed for at least 3 days:doh:


----------



## Cat (Jan 27, 2006)

hehehehe. Oh man, Jes, you had me giggling...then Lilly...ya just killed me. hehehehe hehehehe....Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## olivefun (Jan 27, 2006)

FitChick said:


> ..................And I replied, "Well, you know what they say about men with small hands..!"





THAT is hysterical!
Great come back!


:doh:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I'm curious. At 17 you were 120lbs, thought you were overweight and you were worried about not fitting? At 120lbs? My god i was like 250 then and didn't worry about fitting anywhere lol




:doh: That'll teach me to use a calculator before I try to convert stone into pounds. I was 17 stone which as my trusty little calculator assures me is 235lb.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh Gosh, 

I'm notorious for launching my self down stairs or just walking. 

I have to say the worst was when I had lost a lot of weight in a short amount of time. It was like my mind didn't have time to adjust to my new 
body size and I was forever falling. 

There was one point when I had been falling down the stairs ALOT. SO much so that I thought I may have had MS or something. Anyway I discovered that as I lost weight I could now see my feet as I walked or went down the stairs, which I had not been able to do in many years. When I saw my feet THATS when I would fall. 

Another reason LOSING weight may be harmful to your health :shocked: 

Another time I fell leaving the ice cream shop I wound up ass in the air with 2 ice creams in my hands (nope I never let go) SO I was in the middle of the street hysterical laughing with my sister. I get up, we get to the car and she says. "you know you are a true chubbygirl when you save the ice cream instead of break your fall" We still both laugh about it today. The other funny part of that story is I was wearing a sun dress and when I fell you got to see the panties, Of course there were families sitting on the bench out side. They got to see a good show that day. :shocked: 

Im sure there are more, but those seem to stand out to me

B-


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 27, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> That's a classic!
> 
> My incident happened almost 15 years ago. I was leaving a rehearsal and decided to slip in and use the bathroom before I headed out. I didn't bother to take my coat off I just hiked up my skirt, conducted my business, washed my hands when I was done and walked out.
> 
> ...



What a hoot!! 

Wasn't it nice that so many people came up to you and let you know you didn't have your skirt on


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Years ago, I was talking to my stodgy boss, leaning against the door frame of his office. We'd never seen eye to eye and he always made me nervous. He was very repressed, amongh other things. So we're talking (I think I've told this story before) about some work project and I make a gesture and--my boob turns off the light switch! His office goes dark! And there was no way to mistake what had happened. So we just completely pretended that nothing had happened and kept talking about the project and then I left. And he had to sit there in a darkended office for the next good chunk of time because he didn't want to bring even more attention to the fact that my boob had shut off his lights. hahaha. It's funny now but at the time--not funny (plus, I was like 25 and he was 50 and cranky...it was kinda weird in that way, too)



What a classic that one is! I bet he still remembers it too


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> What a classic that one is! I bet he still remembers it too



He hated me so much. I'm sure he thought I did it on purpose, to shame or mock him. He was a paranoid android, all right.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 27, 2006)

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! I've just, in the last 10mins went through yet ANOTHER embarrassing moment because of my weight. A neighbour directly across the road from my house is having a garage sale. Well, I've been watching them set it up for the last couple of hours and when I saw them bring out a floor rug and an easle. So I thought I'd just have to go across and take a look. 

I get dressed, go down my front stairs, out my front driveway, across the first part of the double road, get to the concrete medium strip......that's where I stop as I CAN'T lift myself up onto the strip, to get to the other side of the road. I tried a couple of times then thought *&%#[email protected]# I can't do it!!!! I turned, thank goodness there's still not many cars on the road and high-tailed it back under my house, not looking back to see how many people saw what just happened..... 

Oh well, both of the things I wanted to look at just drove away in the back of someone's car.


----------



## Jane (Jan 27, 2006)

College...leaving a class on the second floor, I tumbled down the three landings to the first floor. 

Picked myself up, flipped people off, and went back to my dorm room, where I hid for the rest of the day.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 27, 2006)

My worst moment as a BHM, was when I was 15 at a gym class, we had to play netball and the side I was on had to take of their shirts to so as to be different to the other team, well I has horrified, I was about 16 stone at the time and with many rolls of fat, and I had to show it all of to the girls, I did it but I was just so embarrassed. I do not remember if I got any looks as I was to afraid to look, I was in a haze for the whole time, and wished it would end.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 27, 2006)

It may not look high but you try heaving 180kgs up that little step! Thinking about it now, what I should have done was to call out to one of the, I think there were 4 young men there, for someone to help me, while humming 'My Hump, my hump, my lovely lady bumps'.(loooooove that song)  

I may have gotten lucky  :bow:  

View attachment strip.jpg


----------



## Emma (Jan 27, 2006)

how much is 180kg is pounds or stones?


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> how much is 180kg is pounds or stones?



Approx 396lbs, 2.2lb to a 1kg.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 27, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> It may not look high but you try heaving 180kgs up that little step! Thinking about it now, what I should have done was to call out to one of the, I think there were 4 young men there, for someone to help me, while humming 'My Hump, my hump, my lovely lady bumps'.(loooooove that song)
> 
> I may have gotten lucky  :bow:



I can relate to this , I have started to avoid steps, not that I can not climb them but the modified walk to get up them when you weight 425 lbs you get a few looks, so I take the ramps if I can. Good to see another Australia on this site. Sorry about the sale thing you missed.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

well.. here's my sad/most embarrasing moment as a fat girl...
My sophomore year in high school I was going downstairs between classes and these two guys behind me are cracking fat jokes about me and the next thing I know I was at the bottom of the staircase, books and papers all over the floor with those guys laughing.
I had somehow missed a step and fell about 6 steps to the bottom.. in pain, not knowing exactly what happened and ppl stepping over me, laughing..
worst off.. not ONE person asked if I was ok or helped me gather my things..
I was so embarrassed.. and mortified and mad..
ah well..
I survived.. nothing was broke.. just a couple of bruised knees and a scarred ego lol


----------



## Echoes (Jan 28, 2006)

I honestly can't think of that many embarassing moments and that makes me happy. I mean, I've experienced the falling down and all of that, but everybody falls down every now and then, so that's no biggie to me. 

I guess the last sort of funny moment was when I took Greyhound from Atlanta back home to Mississippi. People were boarding the bus and obviously nobody wanted to sit with me because they didn't want to be "encroached" upon. The bus was so full that in the end they ended up sitting a woman AND her two children in my seat. I'm sitting there chuckling to myself that of all the seats on the bus, I ended up sitting with three other people in a two-seater. About an hour into the ride the little boy (about three years old) ended up falling asleep on my stomach. I didn't really care. It's not as if he's the first person to use it for a pillow.  I've heard it's quite comfy. His mother was absolutely mortified and apologized and I told her not to sweat it and if he was comfortable and quiet, just let him be. 

Oh, and another time I was flying home from Boston. I had looked at the seating chart on expedia and chose a row with only two seats because plane seats are so small even regular sized people have a tough fit and it's usually more comfortable sitting with only one other person. I'm sitting there in my window seat, hoping I get lucky and my seatmate won't show up. No dice. A man, probably a little bigger than I am, walks up to the seat with a bewildered look on his face and says, "I hate to tell you this, but it looks like we're sitting together." Great minds think alike, I suppose.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> Years ago, I was talking to my stodgy boss, leaning against the door frame of his office. We'd never seen eye to eye and he always made me nervous. He was very repressed, amongh other things. So we're talking (I think I've told this story before) about some work project and I make a gesture and--my boob turns off the light switch! His office goes dark! And there was no way to mistake what had happened. So we just completely pretended that nothing had happened and kept talking about the project and then I left. And he had to sit there in a darkended office for the next good chunk of time because he didn't want to bring even more attention to the fact that my boob had shut off his lights. hahaha. It's funny now but at the time--not funny (plus, I was like 25 and he was 50 and cranky...it was kinda weird in that way, too)



I think the weirdest part is that you left him sitting in the dark. He's probably still in there.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jan 28, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I've experienced the falling down and all of that, but everybody falls down every now and then, so that's no biggie to me.
> 
> About an hour into the ride the little boy (about three years old) ended up falling asleep on my stomach. I didn't really care. It's not as if he's the first person to use it for a pillow.  I've heard it's quite comfy.



I know what you mean about the falling down; been there, done that myself way too many times. At one time, a friend said, I was Christmas beetleing.....'I know that's not a word'  

As for our soft bellies being comfy when being used as a pillow, I've been told that as well.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2006)

Red, your slip story brought back memories one on of my more embarrassing moments. I was very excited to be taking my first company-paid business trip (from NYC to Boston) and since I was meeting clients as soon as I got off the plane on the other end I was wearing a businessy skirt and suit jacket. I was also loaded down with a laptop, suitbag and a giant art case, so both hands were full. The call for boarding came and I joined the line of stern-looking suits walking down the gangway to the Trump Shuttle. As I entered the top of the gangway, I felt the halfslip I was wearing shift, and with each step it crept down a little more. About 10 feet from the door of the plane it finally dropped, landing at my ankles. There was nothing I could do but stop (holding up all the people behind me), dump my cases on the floor so I'd have a free hand, and whip the damn thing from between my ankles and off the floor. I would have preferred if someone would have burst out laughing, but instead everyone just stared. That's okay, I laugh at it plenty now. :bow:


----------



## Michelle (Jan 28, 2006)

That certainly can't be called a slip-up.

Poor you at the time. Now, at my age, I would have said something out loud, joking about myself, to lessen the discomfort but as a youngster, I probably would have curled up and died.



rainyday said:


> Red, your slip story brought back memories one on of my more embarrassing moments. I was very excited to be taking my first company-paid business trip (from NYC to Boston) and since I was meeting clients as soon as I got off the plane on the other end I was wearing a businessy skirt and suit jacket. I was also loaded down with a laptop, suitbag and a giant art case, so both hands were full. The call for boarding came and I joined the line of stern-looking suits walking down the gangway to the Trump Shuttle. As I entered the top of the gangway, I felt the halfslip I was wearing shift, and with each step it crept down a little more. About 10 feet from the door of the plane it finally dropped, landing at my ankles. There was nothing I could do but stop (holding up all the people behind me), dump my cases on the floor so I'd have a free hand, and whip the damn thing from between my ankles and off the floor. I would have preferred if someone would have burst out laughing, but instead everyone just stared. That's okay, I laugh at it plenty now. :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Well, Lilly you and I have a lot in common.
> 
> I was a plus size runway model for awhile and I was modeling some very see through clothing - well I had opted to wear a slip because of modesty.
> 
> I am down the runway and I feel a slight flutter - my slip is wrapped around my ankles in front of ohhh about 300 people. I bend down, pick it up and sling it over my shoulder - the announcer then states that the slip is "optional" for that more sensual look. Everyone thought I did it on purpose;I think I blushed for at least 3 days:doh:



That was a good save RedHead. In the same situation I would have gotten so flustered I would have just stepped out of it like it never even happend and walked back, leaving the slip where it lay.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Red, your slip story brought back memories one on of my more embarrassing moments. I was very excited to be taking my first company-paid business trip (from NYC to Boston) and since I was meeting clients as soon as I got off the plane on the other end I was wearing a businessy skirt and suit jacket. I was also loaded down with a laptop, suitbag and a giant art case, so both hands were full. The call for boarding came and I joined the line of stern-looking suits walking down the gangway to the Trump Shuttle. As I entered the top of the gangway, I felt the halfslip I was wearing shift, and with each step it crept down a little more. About 10 feet from the door of the plane it finally dropped, landing at my ankles. There was nothing I could do but stop (holding up all the people behind me), dump my cases on the floor so I'd have a free hand, and whip the damn thing from between my ankles and off the floor. I would have preferred if someone would have burst out laughing, but instead everyone just stared. That's okay, I laugh at it plenty now. :bow:



My gawd, I felt like I was right there with you. That is mortifying. I think you handled it well though.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> And he had to sit there in a darkended office for the next good chunk of time because he didn't want to bring even more attention to the fact that my boob had shut off his lights.


God help me.... I can't stop laughing. Darkness + discomfort + boobs = funny.


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I think the weirdest part is that you left him sitting in the dark. He's probably still in there.



thank god for me that's not true. he's now in Arizona, probably sitting i the dark there.


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> God help me.... I can't stop laughing. Darkness + discomfort + boobs = funny.



Picture me looking over 2 cubicle walls, continually checking to see if the lights were back on. Not yet. Not yet. Not yet Ok, finally, back on! For some dopey reason, I kept feeling stupid 'til he turned them back on!


----------



## blue_passion (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, wow, I can think of at least two, right off the top of my head.

The first one was one time I went the the State Fair. I got on this one ride and the safety harness would NOT fit around me for love of money. I thought I would die as the ride operator struggled to hook me in, then told me I had to get off of the ride. I just got really red, struggled out of the seat, and took the walk of shame back down the ramp. My friend went on to ride the ride without me.

The second was on an airplane. I had flown with this airline before and, yeah, it's a little hard to buckle the seatbelt, but it can be done and it's not uncomfortable. Well, for some reason, this time the belt would NOT fit. I struggled, I sweated, got really red...I was sitting at the front of the plane, too, on the isle, so I felt like the whole plane was looking at me and thinking "Oh, wow, she's so fat she can't even buckle her belt!" In the end, I gave up, and hoped I wouldn't be spotted, but the stewardess saw it and gave me an extension for the belt buckle so it would fit. I wanted a hole to open up and swallow me.


----------



## TNT (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a million embarrassing moments. 

I remeber once I was in a very old washroom and the toilets were mounted on the walls. When I sat down I cracked the tile, the toilet fell and water was spewing everyhere. :shocked: how could you do the old "wasn't me'"face when I was soaking from head to toe. 

Another.. I was about 16 and had used the toilet on the plane. Small for the everage person, horrible for me. I had a seat at the front of the plane and was about 3/4 of the way to my seat when i felt a tug on my skirt. Seems I had tucked my skirt into my pantyhoes and walked thelength of the plane with my ass showing. it was when some GUY took pity on me and tried to pull it out for me that i noticed!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2006)

TNT said:


> Another.. I was about 16 and had used the toilet on the plane. Small for the everage person, horrible for me. I had a seat at the front of the plane and was about 3/4 of the way to my seat when i felt a tug on my skirt. Seems I had tucked my skirt into my pantyhoes and walked thelength of the plane with my ass showing. it was when some GUY took pity on me and tried to pull it out for me that i noticed!



TNT, that's hilarious. Well, only because it wasn't me  

I had something similar hapen once while walking across campus in college. Unbeknownst to me, with every step I took the backpack on my back made the lightweight skirt of my dress hitch up higher and higher until it was past my waist and all tucked under my backpack. And I wasn't wearing a slip that time. Not quite as bad as having a whole plane of people viewing at close range though lol. Poor you.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 28, 2006)

FitChick said:


> For me, it was when I was arguing on a msg board about fat acceptance, and this guy says, "Well, I always preferred small breasted women...as they say, more than a handful is a waste!"
> 
> And I replied, "Well, you know what they say about men with small hands..!"



I always respond to that one with "I heard that you cant get enough of a good thing"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2006)

Yesterday, actually. My niece is two months old and a breastfed baby. I was wearing a lowcut shirt, and a bra from high school that was two sizes too small. Long story short, I am holding H. and I pop out of the top of the shirt and bra, and she thinks, "Aha! Food!" all in front of my 62 y/o father and my 31 y/o brother. My sister-in-law started to giggle at the _pop_ noise as I pulled her child off.


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Okay, first one:
5th grade, I'm already pretty chubby at this point a good 40 pounds heavier than everyone else. We get ready to take school pictures and I have this really cute purple dress on. It just happened to be thin so on top of my bra (I was rather developed already) I was wearing a slip. Well, the girls behind me were giggling so I turned around and asked what was so funny, they didn't say. When it was my turn I heard them say, "Wow she has like 4 bras on, it must be because she's so fat." I took my picture, ran to the bathroom and cried. Faked a stomach ache and went home. I chose homeschool for 6th and 7th grade based on this and various other incidents.
Second one:
8th grade, it's halloween, dress up time. I decided to go as Juliet (my boyfriend opted for the Scarecrow from Wizard of Oz). There was a beautiful dress and my friend decided to let me borrow it. I was sure that she was much, much larger than I was. Well, I had to spend about 30 minutes finally getting it zipped all the way. I get to school and about an hour later, I bend down to my locker (it was on the bottom), and rrrriiiippppp, the back zipper comes unattached from the dress. I ran away and called my parents and didn't come back for the rest of the week.


----------



## RedHead (Jan 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Red, your slip story brought back memories one on of my more embarrassing moments. I was very excited to be taking my first company-paid business trip (from NYC to Boston) and since I was meeting clients as soon as I got off the plane on the other end I was wearing a businessy skirt and suit jacket. I was also loaded down with a laptop, suitbag and a giant art case, so both hands were full. The call for boarding came and I joined the line of stern-looking suits walking down the gangway to the Trump Shuttle. As I entered the top of the gangway, I felt the halfslip I was wearing shift, and with each step it crept down a little more. About 10 feet from the door of the plane it finally dropped, landing at my ankles. There was nothing I could do but stop (holding up all the people behind me), dump my cases on the floor so I'd have a free hand, and whip the damn thing from between my ankles and off the floor. I would have preferred if someone would have burst out laughing, but instead everyone just stared. That's okay, I laugh at it plenty now. :bow:



Yup, I totally understand. I have more embarrassing moments. LIke the time I went to the bathroom at Nordstroms (I worked there at the time) and I see this girl look at me and as I walk by just keep turning her head. I couldn't figure out what she was looking at. I had after all checked my backside to ensure that my dress was down. 

I looked down at myself and lo and behold the front part of my dress was caught in my pantyhose. I'd walked two floors and no one (not even my co-workers) had said a word. Needless to say I jumped behind a rounder and pulled it out.

I believe my face color matched my hair color for a couple of days.


----------

